# LAS VEGAS INSURANCE FOR UBER



## Taral13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Farmers Insurance will NOT drop you for being an UBER driver. We will *not* extend coverage for periods of time that you are in DRIVER MODE but we will cover your personal use! We have launched rideshare endorsements in other states are hoping they arrive in Nevada soon! Please give our office a call and we can help with any questions you may have! 702-410-8100


----------

